# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] SQL connection in ME Blend 3

## ungas023

Let's say that i want to upload a video in a UI that i created and wanted it to store in my SQL server, Is this possible with ME Blend3? i really like the Look and feel of blend so i hope that this is possible. Cheers!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RobDog888

Check out this uploader control with source code on codeplex - http://www.codeplex.com/SilverlightFileUpld
Once you upload the file/video you can run a process to import it into your db if so desired.

----------


## ungas023

Dude, tnx for the reply is there anyway i can upload a file for example a .wmv file and it will automatically be converted into a .avi file? can you point me in the right direction? i want to use all of this within the silverlight.  :Big Grin:

----------


## RobDog888

You can use the opensource applicaiton ffmpeg to convert from one souce to another. You would just need to install the proper codecs along with the utility, shell it out as a background process or a batch process to convert multiple files.

----------


## ungas023

Tnx i will keep this in mind.  :Big Grin:

----------

